# Just want to say hello



## modsquad (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I commented on a post in the naps section and got smacked around a little.lol  So I gues I should have come here first and maybe read the rules.. So this is me saying sorry guys.I now understand the rules and why this board is important to many people.. Look forward to learning from and participating on the board..  Have a strong day..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*modsquad* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome mod!


----------



## lisarox (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome mod. no harm, no foul. dont sweat it


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## scmtnboy (Jan 6, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  I thought our members like being slapped around   Not your thing I guess,


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 7, 2012)

welcome bud


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome................


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

welcome bro


----------

